# Siesta time in your area?



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I just came from El Centro and was latter than usual getting there and when I went to pick up a receta at a consultorio privado it was closed at 2PM. They were on the siesta schedule and the sign said "Estaremos abiertos a las 4:30PM". I started to notice signs on about 40% of the small businesses with similar signs and recollected in SLP and other places this is still common in some sectors of business. Usually from 2PM to 4pm to 5PM and really close for the day at 8PM or there abouts, except 1/2 day Saturday. Is this the same where you reside or visit? That really explains why sometimes it is hard to get a table at restaurants during siesta time and many have finished their food and sit chatting for what appears a very long time to us NOB.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Is this the same where you reside or visit?


Around here, the stalls in mercados and the big chain stores stay open during comida time (2:00 pm to 4:00 pm). Many of the small stores, the tlaperias, plomerias, travel agents, esteticas, etc, seem to close at that time, as you observed.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Comida time.*



TundraGreen said:


> Around here, the stalls in mercados and the big chain stores stay open during comida time (2:00 pm to 4:00 pm). Many of the small stores, the tlaperias, plomerias, travel agents, esteticas, etc, seem to close at that time, as you observed.


I really noticed this in offices that are small, like lawyers, doctors, dentists, travel agents etc. and small business offices on the border but in SLP there are many more types of businesses that seem to do it compared to decades ago when even large businesses where close then also. You might also go into a medium sized business with one person there to tell you to come back later on the border as they like US customers. Not medical labs, esteticas, tlaperias, tallers de servicios etc.

The 1/2 day Saturday closing at 2PM is about the same in both places, some usually open later on Saturdays also. If it is llantarias, for example, doing 1/2 Saturdays there will usually be one open around the neighborhood, at least.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

"Siesta time" must come from somewhere else as a description of Mexico. Maybe old travel books or cartoons??? Many on the stores I frequent, everyone goes home for Comida from 2-4. There may be time for a short nap if someone is there to wake them but I doubt they do. My workers take an hour to eat either at home or on the job.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hora del siesta.*



sparks said:


> "Siesta time" must come from somewhere else as a description of Mexico. Maybe old travel books or cartoons??? Many on the stores I frequent, everyone goes home for Comida from 2-4. There may be time for a short nap if someone is there to wake them but I doubt they do. My workers take an hour to eat either at home or on the job.


MEXICO: Adios, Siesta? - TIME

As long as I can remember from 2PM to 4PM has been called Siesta when observed by the closing of businesses by Mexicans.
Decades past it was prevalent, now not as much it appears. Don't forget I am a senior citizen.

It is possible the word now commonly called siesta has only the meaning of a nap where as I learnt it 30 years ago in this context as an actual event.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> Don't forget I am a senior citizen.


Then 2-4 might be a good time for old folks to take a nap. My grandfather would once he retired. One beer and he was out


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nap*



sparks said:


> Then 2-4 might be a good time for old folks to take a nap. My grandfather would once he retired. One beer and he was out


Saturday huge family dinner at 2 or 3PM and a nap after is traditional here, usually only for the men of almost all ages, gives the girls a chance to gossip in private, maybe. Us older folks do it on Sundays too.

Ever wonder why when you [a man] visits anybodies home for a long time you are usually offered a bed to have a nap it, this is customary?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Siesta?*



sparks said:


> "Siesta time" must come from somewhere else as a description of Mexico. Maybe old travel books or cartoons??? Many on the stores I frequent, everyone goes home for Comida from 2-4. There may be time for a short nap if someone is there to wake them but I doubt they do. My workers take an hour to eat either at home or on the job.


I asked my Mexican wife and she just said it was important to have a couple hours off and close the business to:

1. run personal errands, bank, pay bills, buy stuff/food, etc.

2. pick up the children at school, feed them, get them settled in wherever or bring them back with you.

3. pick up stuff for the business they don't deliver.

4. pass by to see if mom or dad need anything and are alright ... most don't use phones for this.

5. no time to nap for most people.

6. professional people; go home to eat and nap or go to the club or restaurant and enjoy.

I think she missed the point; "What is it called en SLP?"


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

I take a siesta every pm and now wish I had done it when I was working.

Here in QRO state, most people call it "tiempo de comida" instead of "siesta". Most people pick up their kids from school, or go home to fix and eat their main meal of the day. Many of the older people still take a siesta after eating. 

For the most part, the younger ones with kids aren't out running around or shopping or in the banks - between 1 and 3 here is the quietest time to go to those places. The restaurants get busy with working people at about 1:30 and will be almost empty by 4pm.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*1 - 3pm*

It seems to me SLP is very walking oriented in the huge Centro Histrorico and especially as soon as 2PM rolls around, I mean about 10,000 people walking and in and out of the stores and buildings and sitting in the plazas and parks nearby, not to mention all the kids in school uniforms flooding the area. It is called "Tiempo de Comida" here also, I found out. The 3 Mercados, close by, are bustling all day except the early morning [they open at 8am], most have many food stalls. I like walking around there a lot. I also notice restaurants have few people in them after 4PM.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

In Tenamaxtlan just about everything closes up at 2 PM until around 4 PM. Only Pemex is open that I know of, but then the stores open up and are open til late. I rather enjoy the "siesta" time myself.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have noticed it here in Monterrey and in Mexico City as well. As a business person here in MX, we just refer to siesta as "lunch time". Mexicans like long lunches. Usually from 1 until at least 2. Not like in the US when its 1/2 hour to eat then BACK TO WORK!. I have never heard of anyone actually sleeping at lunch. Maybe in small towns, but not here in Monterrey.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*2 to 4PM*



cscscs007 said:


> In Tenamaxtlan just about everything closes up at 2 PM until around 4 PM. Only Pemex is open that I know of, but then the stores open up and are open til late. I rather enjoy the "siesta" time myself.


That is very interesting. I had no idea some towns close just about everything. It would allow them to stay open longer. Do the children get out of school at 2PM?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lunc breaks.*



conorkilleen said:


> I have noticed it here in Monterrey and in Mexico City as well. As a business person here in MX, we just refer to siesta as "lunch time". Mexicans like long lunches. Usually from 1 until at least 2. Not like in the US when its 1/2 hour to eat then BACK TO WORK!. I have never heard of anyone actually sleeping at lunch. Maybe in small towns, but not here in Monterrey.


Did you see the news article where in Mexico City they [govt.] are reducing lunch break to 1 hour instead of 2 hours or more in an above post to reduce traffic problems between 2 and 4PM?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Closed storefronts in towns*



conorkilleen said:


> I have noticed it here in Monterrey and in Mexico City as well. As a business person here in MX, we just refer to siesta as "lunch time". Mexicans like long lunches. Usually from 1 until at least 2. Not like in the US when its 1/2 hour to eat then BACK TO WORK!. I have never heard of anyone actually sleeping at lunch. Maybe in small towns, but not here in Monterrey.


I have to remember when we are taking a Saturday or Sunday day trip to the many cities and towns not to far away from SLP that typically the towns that are not tourist destinations are closing many storefronts and buildings at 2PM Saturday and closed on Sundays. Then the rolldown doors, which sometimes are ugly are the norm which distracts from the ambiance of that place we are passing through. When on vacation and driving during the weekdays the towns and cities look alive and more interesting because everything is open.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Did you see the news article where in Mexico City they [govt.] are reducing lunch break to 1 hour instead of 2 hours or more in an above post to reduce traffic problems between 2 and 4PM?


I agree with that if its true. I can hardly get ahold of my clients after 1:00 pm. Then they call me and want to chat at 7pm.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

Yup siesta is what we have called it all my life (I am 63). I am American-Honduran and we always called it that of course we had our 'comida' (meal) at that time too plus a shower our updated office/school gossip...Can't wait for that 'Lifestyle'!
Would hate to see that leave the culture as it allows more family time and business can open later (longer) win-win in my world.


----------

